# mahi



## mmcdani (Feb 1, 2016)

new to saltwater,  been learning the inshore stuff first , my question is whats the best time of the year to catch them, how far out do you have to go


----------



## Sharkfighter (Feb 1, 2016)

mmcdani said:


> new to saltwater,  been learning the inshore stuff first , my question is whats the best time of the year to catch them, how far out do you have to go



60-90 miles out in the gulf stream.   In hot months scattered Mahi can be caught in closer like the snapper bans (40 Mi range)

I was at the marina Sunday morning and a boat was cleaning more then a Dozen mahi, mostly smaller ones but one a serious bull , some tuna and a wahoo

I only caught one mahi in my life so all i could do is stare in jealously


----------



## mmcdani (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks Shark fighter, that's a little farther than I care to go in my 18 ft boat. does anyone recommend a good charter or if anyone has room on their boat im willing to help out and pay my way


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 2, 2016)

Spring is the best time to go.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 2, 2016)

Our old adage was "any day in May" but that was FL and the Bahamas.  

I think late May through July are golden here for mahi. 

Great fighters, grow like weeds, very pretty and good table fare. 

Good luck!


----------



## mmcdani (Feb 3, 2016)

anybody recommend someone to go with


----------



## oldenred (Feb 13, 2016)

mmcdani said:


> anybody recommend someone to go with



Find a friend with a boat. April and May are really good then mostly smaller fish through summer then come October-December it gets good again. The hardest part about it is finding weather windows and a boat to be on if you don't have one.


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 15, 2016)

You can catch them during May in PCB along weedlines only 10 miles out.


----------



## mbaker8686 (Mar 2, 2016)

At least 15-20 mahi are caught every year off the Navarre Beach Pier.  I have hooked up twice, on a pompano jig.  Just another option, usually in May and June.  If you try in may, you should be able to catch Kings and Spanish as well.


----------



## Hobbies (Mar 3, 2016)

*Charter*

Savannah area none better than Brian Woelber OneMoreCast Charters.


----------



## scottpriest (Apr 5, 2016)

've caught them just outside the pass in Pensacola and caught one in the bay in Panama City a couple years ago. May be worth the drive to the Gulf instead of trying to get that far offshore. seems they get awfully close on the Gulf side.


----------

